
Show HN: An alternative to Apache / Nginx config hell - gargarplex
Concept wireframes: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;a&#x2F;Qyvq5HF" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;a&#x2F;Qyvq5HF</a><p>HN,<p>I&#x27;ve been chronically frustrated by how challenging it is to configure nginx and Apache config files.<p>I had the idea for a simple, intuitive interface that could automatically generate and manage htaccess and SitesAvailable files.<p>Does anyone think it would be worthwhile for me to build this?
======
brianjking
For NGINX I suggest checking out
[https://nginxconfig.io/](https://nginxconfig.io/)

------
mooreds
Do you want to make money or help people? If the former, I'd shy away from
this, as it isn't directly tied to take people with money tend to care about.

If the latter, go ahead! I'd probably be interested in it.

------
clement_igonet
Do you know caddyserver ?

------
c1yd3i
It's not that frustrating... just read the documentation?

